# Stairmaster for Cardio



## JuiceTrain (Feb 19, 2021)

So I incorporating cardio sessions in my training regimen as instructed my coach and lemme tell you

This thing here;



Has been kicking my fukN azz

I'm suppose to be doing 45min-1hr  6days week and can only last about 30-35 minutes.

My legs are always sizzling and I can feel my breathing getting better.

Anyone use these type of stairmasters before?

Shxt beats all those other cardio machines by far....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 19, 2021)

Can a mod delete that bottom pic,
Idk how to unattach a thumbnail 
I hate sideways pics:32 (9): ....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 19, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> Can a mod delete that bottom pic,
> Idk how to unattach a thumbnail
> I hate sideways pics:32 (9): ....



Figured it out...


----------



## Blusoul24 (Feb 19, 2021)

I yes, I call that "the stairway to nowhere"! Lol. When I was getting ready to go hiking at elevation in Peru, I spent 60 min at least 3 days per week on one of those.

Setting it on an interval program, like random hills helps break it up. The Pyramid one is pretty brutal.

Podcasts help a lot, because it gets SO boring!


----------



## Tiny (Feb 19, 2021)

That looks and sounds miserable JT

At what heart rate is he expecting you to be at for an hour on that torture device?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 19, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> I yes, I call that "the stairway to nowhere"! Lol. When I was getting ready to go hiking at elevation in Peru, I spent 60 min at least 3 days per week on one of those.
> 
> Setting it on an interval program, like random hills helps break it up. The Pyramid one is pretty brutal.
> 
> Podcasts help a lot, because it gets SO boring!



I usually set mine up on the manual setting and alternate between 30-35 steps per min; shxt goes all the way up to 99 steps per min

Also it has a fat burning mode that alternates speeds in time intervals 
and goes up to level 20 but trust a level 3 or 4 is sufficient enough

There's a few other modes but those 2 seem to be the best for me



Tiny said:


> That looks and sounds miserable JT
> 
> At what heart rate is he expecting you to be at for an hour on that torture device?



130 bpm but I honestly don't even monitor that....I know I was at/around 120 tonight the few times I looked tonight but I mostly focus on my phone playing Netflix to keep me distracted from the slight pain of constant stepping lol


----------



## Tiny (Feb 19, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> Also it has a fat burning mode that alternates speeds in time intervals



That just sounds terrible. I hate how intimidated I am by that dmn machine. Why am I so damn high up in the air? If my shoelace gets caught, will the origin of my missing foot be worse than an escalator story?






JuiceTrain said:


> 130 bpm but I honestly don't even monitor that....I know I was at/around 120 tonight the few times I looked tonight but I mostly focus on my phone playing Netflix to keep me distracted from the slight pain of constant stepping lol



That's really good cardio condition mate. I'd be at 130 after 10 steps lol.


----------



## CJ (Feb 19, 2021)

You want it to be even better?

Do not touch the hand rails.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 19, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You want it to be even better?
> 
> Do not touch the hand rails.



I've tried lol 
Can't even last half an interval session
Way to advanced for my blood 😄


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 19, 2021)

Oh shxt I can post emojis on my phone
🐕 🐣 😍 lolol
Game changer 😈


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 19, 2021)

Idk whts worse? 
The step climber,
Or assault bike?
Been doing fasted cardio for the last 2wks,
Before work! Enduring but beneficial!!


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 19, 2021)

*Cardio*



JuiceTrain said:


> Oh shxt I can post emojis on my phone
> lolol
> Game changer



Cute! How old are you?


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 19, 2021)

I love that thing. Truly I hate it but love the feeling afterwards. My record is 114 stories in twenty minutes. Then I feel like Im gonna die for several minutes. Its definitely great cardio. 

Similarly, for low impact long duration cardio, I think putting a regular treadmill on the steepest elevation and just walking is the way to go.


----------



## CJ (Feb 19, 2021)

Sicwun88 said:


> Idk whts worse?
> The step climber,
> Or assault bike?
> Been doing fasted cardio for the last 2wks,
> Before work! Enduring but beneficial!!



Assault Bike. You can really fukk yourself up good on it. Can't replicate that on a stairmill.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 19, 2021)

Cardio is the only way to a beautiful body


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 19, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Assault Bike. You can really fukk yourself up good on it. Can't replicate that on a stairmill.



At least the wheel is like a personal fan!


----------



## CJ (Feb 19, 2021)

Sicwun88 said:


> At least the wheel is like a personal fan!



But the damn screen isn't backlit. :32 (8):


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 19, 2021)

It’s my go to for cardio. First few months are brutal. Just don’t be one of those fuk-tards who leans on the handles


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 19, 2021)

We have one in our gym at home.  Most hated best piece of cardio equipment ever made.  Mrs. BRICKS is an absolute beast on that. I used to do sprints on it, 30-60 seconds at max (162 steps per minute)/ rest 30-60 seconds.  Until the day the set screw on the clutch worked it's way out. At full speed the stairs went flat.  Very bad day for me in the gym.  Now I mostly look at it and use the treadmill and bike.


----------



## Trump (Feb 19, 2021)

shame you don’t have cctv recording that because that would of been funny to see. Bet the house shook



BRICKS said:


> We have one in our gym at home.  Most hated best piece of cardio equipment ever made.  Mrs. BRICKS is an absolute beast on that. I used to do sprints on it, 30-60 seconds at max (162 steps per minute)/ rest 30-60 seconds.  Until the day the set screw on the clutch worked it's way out. At full speed the stairs went flat.  Very bad day for me in the gym.  Now I mostly look at it and use the treadmill and bike.


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 19, 2021)

120-130bpm is an ideal range if ur going 30-60 mins.  Ur right on target !


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 19, 2021)

Those things are brutal torture devices. I used to do my warmup on one for leg day. Probably need to get back on one every now and then.


----------



## snake (Feb 19, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> So I incorporating cardio sessions in my training regimen as instructed my coach and lemme tell you
> 
> This thing here;
> View attachment 11534
> ...



What kind of a trainer doesn't have you working up to some level? Is this the same dude you posted about earlier? 

I have never use one but have done bleachers. Give the choice, I like the outdoors.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 19, 2021)

Used to use stair masters sometimes when cutting weight for a fight. Fookin' brutal but good low / no impact cardio.

Good piece of equipment IMO. It has its place.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 19, 2021)

couple years ago I saw a fat guy get skinny on one of those things

they've got them at planet fitness but haven't tried them yet

elyptical is the one I use


----------



## CJ (Feb 19, 2021)

Can get extra calf volume in on them too. Top of every step, go up on your toes. Sorry in advance.


----------



## Big Mikey (Feb 19, 2021)

Stairmaster Gauntlet used to be my favorite cardio machine. Now that I've had two total hip replacements, it's a bit too high impact for my joints, so I bike ride instead.


----------



## BrotherIron (Feb 19, 2021)

If you hate the stepmill, try the jacobs ladder.  I know some who can go 1hr on the stepmill at a high level but can't last 20min on the jacobs ladder.  Give it a try sometime.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 19, 2021)

snake said:


> What kind of a trainer doesn't have you working up to some level? Is this the same dude you posted about earlier?



Yea lol
I'm honestly enjoying the cardio 
I just can't do the full requirement 
That or the required 2gal of water a day minimum lol most I could handle in a day is 1/2 - 3/4 gallons anything more than that is self torture 



John Ziegler said:


> couple years ago I saw a fat guy get skinny on one of those things
> 
> they've got them at planet fitness but haven't tried them yet
> 
> elyptical is the one I use



Shxt i lost 30lbs in 3months on a treadmill before ever touching weights when I 1st started my weight loss journey at 17...went from around 190 fat to 170 skinny fat lol 



BrotherIron said:


> If you hate the stepmill, try the jacobs ladder.  I know some who can go 1hr on the stepmill at a high level but can't last 20min on the jacobs ladder.  Give it a try sometime.



I stumbled across that when I was googleN how to use a stairmaster 
Looks like a piece of equipment for crossfit but still brutal if done with moderate even low intensity


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 19, 2021)

**** a jacobs ladder. Seriously


----------



## BrotherIron (Feb 20, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> **** a jacobs ladder. Seriously



I see someone's tried the jacob's ladder before, lol.


----------



## Jin (Feb 20, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> I see someone's tried the jacob's ladder before, lol.



I prefer a Jacobs Ladder to a Prince Albert.


----------



## Juicehead (Feb 20, 2021)

You want it to be even better?

Strap ankle weights on.


----------



## Jin (Feb 20, 2021)

Juicehead said:


> You want it to be even better?
> 
> Strap ankle weights on.



Tie your shoe laces together?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 20, 2021)

Only lasted 25min tonight boi's

Started off at 45min the 1st day on Monday and overall time has just been declining as the week progressed

Intensity still remains the same though 

I think from now on I'm gonna shoot for 25mins 6days a week
Vs the required 45-1hr

My stamina needs to get better before I could increase duration,
I think I'll be fine....


----------



## dusty200001 (Feb 20, 2021)

Couple years ago when I was running couple times a week and heavy on the bicycle and killing the gym i said he’ll let me try that old man machine. I become a lover of the stair master, pure torture.  Even you find a Jacobs ladder try it also it’s another form of torture.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 20, 2021)

Jin said:


> I prefer a Jacobs Ladder to a Prince Albert.



I’ve tried the PA in the past. The ladder looks too painful.


----------



## lfod14 (Feb 20, 2021)

My gym has the same ones, absolutely KILLS me. 15min max for me. I'm a complete bitch on them.


----------



## Crysis (Feb 21, 2021)

If I need to be in the office I always do 45 to 60 mins on the stairmaster before work.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 21, 2021)

I can last about 20-25 min on that thing. Legs, calves and ass are on fire by then. Not to mention I am sweating and breathing like I just dropped a deuce the size of a watermelon.

Stairmaster>any other cardio machine


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 21, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> So I incorporating cardio sessions in my training regimen as instructed my coach and lemme tell you
> 
> This thing here;
> View attachment 11534
> ...


I usually on do 3-4 days a week. I use it by setting it at level 4 maybe 5 so I am not really going to fast to actually keep up with the machine by having to hold on. I don’t hold the handles and I try to let my legs do all the work. 10-15 minutes and I am whooped. By not holding on and going slow for me gives me a nice cardio session. I will start my training off with 10 minutes on the recumbent bike also at a higher level. I laugh when I see people on a treadmill set  at full incline and at 4mph or better and they hold onto the machine. If you have to hold on the machine is goi g way to fast. At the point you have to hold on you should either be running. Belive me I do not run anymore. Pounds the shit out of my knees. If you set the incline on the stair master and put it on a speed you can keep up with the machine you will get a much better cardio workout then setting it at 5mph and hold on for dear life. But hey what works for me won’t necessarily work for someone else.


----------



## Crysis (Feb 21, 2021)

Sounds like a lot of people here have really bad cardio if you can't manage 15 minutes on a stairmaster . IMO if you workout hard, eat a shittone of food en use ped's you should really make sure you have good heart health.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 21, 2021)

100 floors is my typical in 20 minutes on that thing. But Ill say again, I think the best low impact cardio you can get outside of a swimming pool is full elevation on a treadmill at 3-4mph.


----------



## CJ (Feb 21, 2021)

Crysis said:


> Sounds like a lot of people here have really bad cardio if you can't manage 15 minutes on a stairmaster . IMO if you workout hard, eat a shittone of food en use ped's you should really make sure you have good heart health.



Who invited this buzzkill?  :32 (18):


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 21, 2021)

All the cardio I’ve done I never tried that before. I don’t like machines I need a bike and a road ...uphill preferably


----------

